# Merry Christmas Everyone!



## ScottW (Dec 23, 2007)

I know I'm a few days early, but wanted to take time to wish everyone a Merry, Merry Christmas. Hope you all have safe travels if your heading out. 

Scott


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas Scott and eveyone. ::angel:: Have a Happy New Year also.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 23, 2007)

Feliz Navidad!


----------



## chevy (Dec 23, 2007)

Joyeux Noël à macosx.com !


----------



## pds (Dec 24, 2007)

Eid Mubarak from the land of the pharaohs. Kulu saena wa entu taeyebin


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 24, 2007)

Wishing all the very best !


----------



## bbloke (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------

